# BUYING DOVE MOJO FOR DUCK HUNTING



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Can some one tell me why I should not buy a dove mojo for duck hunting. Price is about a third of a duck mojo. Do you really think a duck can tell the difference? Again just bored...


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

no they cannot tell it's the movement


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> Can some one tell me why I should not buy a dove mojo for duck hunting. Price is about a third of a duck mojo. Do you really think a duck can tell the difference? Again just bored...


 NOPE, can't tell ya why you should not, they work great for teal and if your a Marsh huntin "Big Duck" hunter, then it will work there too if you have a spread with biggunz and littl unz in it! Just my .02


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

guides in seadrift use em all the time.... work just fine


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

Oh great now the dove mojo's are going to go up in price because of demand


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mudhog said:


> Oh great now the dove mojo's are going to go up in price because of demand


 Just get you a big net and catch some flying around from the hurricane winds! Lol Not laughing about the ike at all, really is serious situation!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have seen them used during early teal, but we didn't use them for big ducks...The MoJo duck is a bigger target and easier to see....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

anyone use the mojo/robo teal? seen it in the Cabela's waterfowl catalog.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I have used a Mojo Dove in the coastal marshes near POC, it works just as well as a 
big Mojo but I think it looks more like a shorebird in the marsh then a duck. Like someone said above, I believe the key is the movement and if you use a Mojo it can help you get the birds' attention but getting the birds to commit depends more on proper decoy placement within your spread and the ability to communicate with the ducks.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

do they make an intermittent switch for mojo's? seems like mojos would be a hell of alot more effective if they would spin for 10 or so seconds and then stop for about the same time. would look more life-like, as if birds were actually lighting into a spot... just a thought.........
but yeah i'm getting a mojo dove for duck season.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I don't think it would take a lot of tinkering to make an intermittent switch for a mojo, but one of the best things about them is that sometimes they draw birds across a field to me long before I see the birds. How would you know when to hit the button?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

i would just let it run all the time. Spinning for 10 or so seconds and then it would stop for 5 or so. or if u could set it up to spin continuously until u have birds working and then switch it into intermittent mode by remote. alot like windshield wipers, u can set them for different timed intervals. just seems like the birds have got smart to seeing these contraptions running wide open all the time. maybe not dove but ducks for sure. i'm convinced dove are not very smart... we've had them try to land on the mojo, shoot and miss them, and have them fly off ten yards and try to land on it again.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

i just cut the heads off the mojo dove and take an old teal decoy and cut the head off of it and put it on the mojo dove and it works great porbably dont need to go to all that trouble but it gives me something to do when i am board


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just buy a 100lb. sack of rice, and throw it in your Pond. You won't need a Mojo or Decoys. Those Ducks will just fall into your pond.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

The other day we had about 9 mourning dove fly in and land on a barbed wire fence within 5 feet of a mojo. They just sat there looking at it. I thought for sure they would fly off, but no. Well, not until I shot a few anyway. LOL


----------

